# OT: Celtics vs. Lakers in the Finals (Merged)



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm looking forward to all the battles we will have with these guys in the future!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Eff the Lakers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

I'm scared. Can either the Celtics or Pistons beat the Lakers?? I really want the Lakers to lose.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

I don't think anybody can stop Kobe.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Well, I hate the Celtics way more than the Pistons, but I guess I'll be rooting for them to make the finals.

Pistons don't have a chance in hell of beating the Lakers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Watching Sheed punk the Lakers again would give me GREAT joy. GREAT joy.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



yuyuza1 said:


> Eff the Lakers.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Go Boston!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

yuck. i get off work turn on the tv and the first thing i see is the lakers getting a trophy. talk about a bad night.

if it's celtics lakers i'm boycotting the nba for a while.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

I actually think that would be a great series!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Can the Celtics beat the Lakers? They could barely beat the Hawks! I'm scared the Lakers may win it all.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



deanwoof said:


> yuck. i get off work turn on the tv and the first thing i see is the lakers getting a trophy.


And it was just fitting that West was handing out the trophy, considering he took Pau as a parting gift while leaving Memphis.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Man, the Lakers have lost in the NBA Finals FOURTEEN times.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

I'd love to see the Celtics take them down. It'll be a good match up... I hope.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



deanwoof said:


> yuck. i get off work turn on the tv and the first thing i see is the lakers getting a trophy. talk about a bad night.
> 
> if it's celtics lakers i'm boycotting the nba for a while.


I'm with you on that one. I honestly will just pretend the finals was locked out for the season adn not pay attention.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

How can you guys not watch that series? That's going to be a fun series. Alot of history between those teams. Alot of great players!


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> How can you guys not watch that series? That's going to be a fun series. Alot of history between those teams. Alot of great players!


I have a great hate for the Lakers as a whole and a great hate for Pierce and KG, thats how.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

I hate Kobe as much as anyone and think he's just a a-hole, but damn, that guy made the Spurs' defense basically look like the same as Memphis' when Sergio was lobbing alley-oops to Travis.
Kobe is a one of the best to play this game, which will make it that much sweeter when Brandon matches up with him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



KingSpeed said:


> Man, the Lakers have lost in the NBA Finals FOURTEEN times.


As a man who glass is half full, the Lakers have won in the NBA Finals FOURTEEN times. :biggrin:
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v516/lpear00/?action=view&current=Excellent.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v516/lpear00/Excellent.jpg" border="0" alt="Excellent!"></a>

There is still time to jump on the bandwagon people!! Laker nation does not discriminate!!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



DaRizzle said:


> There is still time to jump on the bandwagon people!! Laker nation does not discriminate!!


Is there still time to give the league MVP trophy to Memphis GM Chris Wallace for giving Pau Gasol away for free?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

^whatever makes you sleep better at night

So you gonna join the winning team? :biggrin:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

DaRizzle--

1) who do you think will win the Detroit-Boston series?

2) who do you want to win the Detroit-Boston series?

3) do you honestly believe the Lakers can beat the Pistons in the NBA Finals? why?

4) do you honestly believe the Lakers can beat the Celtics in the NBA Finals? why?

5) if a gun is to your head and your life depends on it, who do you pick to win the whole thing? Boston, Detroit, or L.A.?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



DaRizzle said:


> ^whatever makes you sleep better at night
> 
> So you gonna join the winning team? :biggrin:


Why should I climb into your van when I'm in the middle of airbrushing a sweet wizard riding a flying dragon on the side of mine? It'll be ready to roll by the end of summer.

eace:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

I'd rather be on the Blazers bandwagon...

Kobe - almost 30
Fisher - 32
Gasol - 28
Odom - 29

Roy - 23
Aldridge - 22
Oden - 21
(Fernandez, Outlaw - around 23 also)


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*










I woke up about a week ago with this on my bedroom door. I'm not a religious person, but I think god put it there...

In reality it was my roommate who is a hardcore blazer fan, but I give him a bunch of crap because he likes watching the lakers and a few times when he has been drunk he has admitted to liking them. I tell him you can't be a blazer fan and like the lakers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

During the playoffs Gasol has become my most hated player in the league. He complains/cry's after EVERY SINGLE call that goes against him or that he doesnt get. It's pathetic.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



dpc said:


> I have a great hate for the Lakers as a whole and a great hate for Pierce and KG, thats how.


How can you hate KG? 

I really really really really really hope Boston beats the Lakers in 5! (obviously after they take care of Detroit)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Hey B&B...if you hate Gasol the you might enjoy this thread....
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/403185-many-facial-body-expressions-pau-gasol.html


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



DaRizzle said:


> Hey B&B...if you hate Gasol the you might enjoy this thread....
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/403185-many-facial-body-expressions-pau-gasol.html


I think I spy Rudy Fernandez in this pic from that thread

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=pau7.jpg


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*



KingSpeed said:


> DaRizzle--
> 
> 1) who do you think will win the Detroit-Boston series?


Boston, even though DET is the better team. Hunter was right for bashing Sheed for being all lovey dovey after the game with Garnett. Sheed is killing team unity right now. BOS in 6 (yup, road win)


KingSpeed said:


> 2) who do you want to win the Detroit-Boston series?


This one is tough and I will admit I have flip flopped on this one. My basis on wanting one team to win is because IMO that team would be easier for the Lakers. Ive been wanting the C's to win because I think they are a lesser threat. Now with Rip having an elbow injury that might change if it is real bad. Im gonna stick with the C's but it is close. Yes Im aware the Lakers were blown out twice by the C's and went 1-1 with DET. Lakers didnt have Pau, the games were quite a long time ago and the mindset of each team has changed since then. Lakers also wore those not so comfortable 80's shorts that one game.



KingSpeed said:


> 3) do you honestly believe the Lakers can beat the Pistons in the NBA Finals? why?


Absolutely, IMO Prince is the best player to guard Kobe with in the world. That said, this Lakers team is a far cry from the 04 team. This team moves the ball around like no other. In 04 Kobe would get shut down because the Lakers had no flow of offense at that time and was just trying to beat you with talent alone. If they try to focus on Kobe like they did last time THE MACHINE (among others)will make them pay. Another reason is DET offensive ineptitude. DET has an edge in defense but I dont think it is great enough to cancel out the offensive suckiness. The Lakers amazing O and above average but not top tier D will trump DET.


KingSpeed said:


> 4) do you honestly believe the Lakers can beat the Celtics in the NBA Finals? why?


Absolutely, even though all the stats would say otherwise. They C's are not even close to what they were in the Reg season. Ill admit that during the season when I daydreamed about the Lakers getting to the Finals the C's always ruined it!!! Now....not so fast. If you think Sasha played good D on Ginobili then watch what he does to old man, double ankle surgery Ray Allen. A 6'10" Vlad Rad flying at Ray when he is shooting 3's wont help his cause either. Ray is old and has never played for this long in one season, he is breaking down. I'd talk about the other big matchups but the biggest issue to me is the bench...the C's would get *killed* by the Lakers bench in every way possible. I cant stress that one enough.


KingSpeed said:


> 5) if a gun is to your head and your life depends on it, who do you pick to win the whole thing? Boston, Detroit, or L.A.?


(In Snoop Dog voice)LA till I die mutha ****-a! :biggrin: Phil Jackson isnt gonna lose to some dude named FLIP! Nor will he lose to a coach (Doc)who has no idea what he is doing and winning on talent alone. Kobe isnt gonna be denied. MVP, Finals MVP, Gold Medal...thats gonna be his year.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*OT: Celts vs. Lakers in the Finals (Merged)*

I'm really disappointed. I don't plan on watching any of this years finals. I hate both teams so much and this is really disappointing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

Well you are gonna miss out on some great basketball


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I hate both as well but I hate the Lakers so much more. They shall burn in eternal damnation.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> Well you are gonna miss out on some great basketball


Yeah I know... maybe I'll imagine its different teams.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I don't like either team as well, but...

I _am_ an NBA fan, and it's been 21 years since I've seen this matchup. Besides, if anyone gets cheated in this series as a result it won't matter to me, so I won't feel sorry for anyone that might be getting robbed. I may or may not watch a rematch next year, but this year I'm going to see it.

Besides, it's been a while since fans were interested in an NBA Finals. Maybe this will help the sport a bit.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

This is going to be a great series! I'm pumped. Either Detroit or SA would have been very boring!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

So who here thinks the Lakers will win it?...attempt to be unbiased


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I honestly don't believe anybody that says they're not watching the Finals, even if it wasn't Lakers/Celtics.

It's the Finals - if you're a fan of basketball, you're watching.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I think the Lakers will take it. The Celts have the big 3, but Kobe is unstoppable!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This is going to be a great series! I'm pumped. Either Detroit or SA would have been very boring!


For sure. I'm betting this will be the highest rated Finals since Jordan played.
Even though these are two teams I hate, it's going to be a fun series.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

My question 1 answer: check :biggrin:
Hope Im right on question 4...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

It's the two best teams all regular season. This was the matchup that I personally was hoping for, and not just so the NBA can get more ratings.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

The only downside for me is having to hear the idiot Jon Barry try to dissect the Finals. I have no idea why this guy is qualified by ESPN to provide expert analysis. He's the stupidest analyst ever.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



alext42083 said:


> The only downside for me is having to hear the idiot Jon Barry try to dissect the Finals. I have no idea why this guy is qualified by ESPN to provide expert analysis. He's the stupidest analyst ever.


He really is.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

Good point! We had a couple threads about this already. ABC/ESPN's announcers SUCK! To bad TNT will never be able to cover the Finals!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

Hmmm...Lakers/Celtics...yah...never saw that coming. Anyone see the Lakers/Celtics dominated promos 5 MONTHS ago?! David Stern at his most transparent. Think about it -- What are the chances that Danny Ainge and Mitch Kupcheck each figure out how to GM the same year and land KG, Ray Ray, and Gasol for virtually NOTHING! Are you kidding me? Those two couldn't GM if you gave them Jerry West as a mentor. Hmmmm...Lakers/Celtics...yah...never saw that coming. 

The sheep are content as they blindly graze in Stern's pasture.

Stanley Cup anyone?

NBA fan for all 38 of my years but this year the agenda was a little too obvious. I'm sickened by what the game has become.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*The NBA = The WWE*

I've been on vacation for the week, and I was able to watch all of the recent playoff games at a huge sportsbook in Reno along with lots of Celtic and Laker fans (ugh).

To say that this all has been (or at least SUSPICIALLY LOOKS LIKE IT HAS BEEN) pre-determined is an understatement. This year's playoffs has been a sham to the highest order. Flopping, questionable play calling, iffy ref calls that favor the "chosen" teams with the big superstars, and the only thing that was sort of out of left field was the New Orleans Hornets, and even Chris Paul made references to it being "decided beforehand" in the second round vs. San Antonio.

Make no doubt about it, Celtics/Lakers was drooled over in the NBA front offices, and in the days of Tim Donaghy, how can you 100% say that it wasn't, at the very least, subtly nudged in that direction?

I'd also like to send out a big "F U" to Jerry West and Kevin McHale for making the 2007-2008 NBA season a complete and utter shenanigan-fest. Giving up franchise players to their former teams for what amounted to a Happy Meal minus a few fries should earn them a special place in Hell.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I could care less who wins this series. This NBA season has been a cluster**** since Game 1, and I'm seriously considering whether it's even worth it to root for the Blazers in the future, given the state of the league and the obvious, glaring bias towards certain teams and certain players. The fact that the refs and the owners/GMs (Jerry West, Kevin McHale) are in on the scam just makes the future seem even bleaker.

Thanks for ruining the league and the sport I love, David Stern.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I'll try to watch every game. GO BOSTON! 

BEAT LA!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The NBA = The WWE*



chris_in_pdx said:


> I've been on vacation for the week, and I was able to watch all of the recent playoff games at a huge sportsbook in Reno along with lots of Celtic and Laker fans (ugh).
> 
> To say that this all has been (or at least SUSPICIALLY LOOKS LIKE IT HAS BEEN) pre-determined is an understatement. This year's playoffs has been a sham to the highest order. Flopping, questionable play calling, iffy ref calls that favor the "chosen" teams with the big superstars, and the only thing that was sort of out of left field was the New Orleans Hornets, and even Chris Paul made references to it being "decided beforehand" in the second round vs. San Antonio.
> 
> ...


You seriously have no idea what you are talking about in that post


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: The NBA = The WWE*



DaRizzle said:


> You seriously have no idea what you are talking about in that post


Really? If you don't think it's at least reasonable to suspect this matchup being predetermined then you haven't been paying attention. The absolutely embarassingly horrible trades that have benefitted both franchises in the last 11 months are proof enough - and only look worse when you add on the plethora of calls and non-calls that have gone the way of both teams in the season and the playoffs.

I am a fan of basketball - too bad we haven't been able to see any this postseason.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

No I dont. I have many real factual reason for every conspiracy BS theory Ive heard but I really dont know if I want to take the time to go thru all of it


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

Lets just say you should look at the financial situations of each teams involved.Lakers, Celtics, TWolves, Grizzlies, Seattle. Take in account their past mediocrity with the same "franchise player". Take in account what the Twolves are going to be able to do in the 09-10 season. Take in account that the Seattle owner is pulling a "Major League" in regards to moving the team. He is following the contract for his best interest. That is not a conspiracy theory. Grizz are getting huge money off the books with the Pau trade and great young talent. Gasols brother is ranked one of, if not the best player in Europe. Fisher...eye cancer and good hospitals in LA is not a conspiracy. Kobe shot a total of 7 FT in the Spurs series. Utah is the most fouling team in the NBA.I could keep going...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I hate both teams, but I'm looking forward to the series. I remember the 80's rivalry well and it will bring back a lot of memories.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



TP3 said:


> Hmmm...Lakers/Celtics...yah...never saw that coming. Anyone see the Lakers/Celtics dominated promos 5 MONTHS ago?! David Stern at his most transparent. Think about it -- What are the chances that Danny Ainge and Mitch Kupcheck each figure out how to GM the same year and land KG, Ray Ray, and Gasol for virtually NOTHING! Are you kidding me? Those two couldn't GM if you gave them Jerry West as a mentor. Hmmmm...Lakers/Celtics...yah...never saw that coming.
> 
> The sheep are content as they blindly graze in Stern's pasture.
> 
> ...


yeah i would have to agree trades like this only happened in the fishy days of Bill Russell...ice capades......

this finals and the glorifing of chump change deals with were kg and pau is exactly why i am a Blazer fan and not a nba fan. College and International is better that this predestinied schlock, this has the same feel of when they gifted Shaq's ring to him.

utter crap. I will be missing out on the games because I sleep when they are on, sorry they arent interesting enough, the drooling that ESPN and ABC they are doing is sickening.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I love how DaRizzle just thinks it's a coincidence that even though these struggling franchises could have unloaded their franchise players to any number of teams, they did so to the two franchises that we all know David Stern sees as a godsend. Yep, no reason to think we're not all playing by the same rules. Oh, wait, I hear we have different rules for different players from Doug Collins and the rest of the talking heads every night on TNT and ESPN - and they feel it's somehow justified.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



TP3 said:


> Think about it -- What are the chances that Danny Ainge and *Mitch Kupcheck* each figure out how to GM the same year and land KG, Ray Ray, and Gasol for virtually NOTHING! Are you kidding me? *Those two couldn't GM if you gave them Jerry West as a mentor*. Hmmmm...Lakers/Celtics...yah...never saw that coming.
> 
> The sheep are content as they blindly graze in Stern's pasture.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Uh, Jerry West WAS Mitch's mentor....I cant believe you just said that...wow


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

So by the Lakers and Celtics being good its already a conspiracy? Awesome.
Please, point out some what you think are facts. Everybody just yells and screams CONSPIRACY!! Show me a trade that a GM said was offered for Pau. Respond to what I said in my previous post(#23). Dont blindly jump on the hating bandwagon


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

I'm really excited to see these finals, yet it is odd how these playoffs have had the higher seed winning every single series except for the New Orleans/San Antonio series. This was to be the year of the wild play that was totally unpredictable, especially out west, but then 13 of the 14 series go to the higher seed.

For the finals I wouldn't be shocked either way, but I'm picking the Celtics, mostly because they got homecourt. Pierce has been money during crunch time of the playoffs, but its not like this is the first time he has been a clutch player, he's done this his whole career. Kobe is the best player on both teams, but Pierce is going to play great and make their matchup close. Garnett and Allen will far outperform the next best Lakers. Boston's non-big3 have been much better than anticipated this year, especially Rondo and Perkins. Boston has absolutely amazing defense, it looks like they have 6 guys out there defending the other team. They double team forcing the offense to pass, then rotate back so quickly the opposition can't find an open shot. They made Lebron more uncomfortable than he has been since his rookie season, they'll give Kobe the toughest defensive looks since the Pistons in 2004.

With the Gasol trade I immediately said the Lakers are the premier team to beat in the NBA, and I expect that to continue for the next 5 years. The Lakers are great right now, but they are missing a key player in Bynum so even though I'm picking the C's this series I totally respect the window that Lakers franchise has.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*

NBA conspiracy theories arn't really worthy my time to worry about. AI went to Denver why isn't that a conspiracy? Pierce just had the worst offensive foul in the history of the NBA playoffs called against him. 

Boston has gone to a final for the first time in 21 years, when there are 15 (or less) teams in the east. If the NBA really wanted to fix the league to send Boston to the finals wouldn't they have done it sooner?

Maybe it's a conspiracy that both #1 seeds went to the NBA finals? Yeah you don't see anything in college like ONLY #1 seeds playing in the finals!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers in the Finals*

*Hey guys, don't attack other posters. Attack the posts instead.*


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



DaRizzle said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Uh, Jerry West WAS Mitch's mentor....I cant believe you just said that...wow



Er..., I can't speak for what TP3 knew or meant, but I'm guessing the "pun" was intentional.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers in the Finals*

^nah...I thought about the sarcasm possibility and I real didnt feel it was. I dont know, maybe Im wrong but I dont think so


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers*



chris_in_pdx said:


> I could care less who wins this series. This NBA season has been a cluster**** since Game 1, and I'm seriously considering whether it's even worth it to root for the Blazers in the future, given the state of the league and the obvious, glaring bias towards certain teams and certain players. The fact that the refs and the owners/GMs (Jerry West, Kevin McHale) are in on the scam just makes the future seem even bleaker.
> 
> Thanks for ruining the league and the sport I love, David Stern.


I haven't watched a complete playoff game since back when the Blazers used to play them, and THAT'S BEEN AWHILE.

I'm a Blazers Fan, not an NBA Fan. The NBA gets worse each year in both performance and credibility.

This Boston/LA matchup was predetermined by Stern long ago and it cracks me up because it only showcases how pathetic the best teams of today are when compared to the 70's and 80's teams, and even a few of the 90's teams.

If Magic's Lakers played Kobe's **edit* it would go to Magic's squad 4-0.

Likewise if Bird's Celtics played Ainge's Selltix it would go to Bird's squad 4-0.

And they would be blowouts. Harlem Globetrotters vs Washington Generals size blowouts.

The days of well-taught and well-played fundamental team basketball are but a distant memory.

Now with the Comcast Fiasco preventing me from regular viewing of Blazers games, and the apathy of Blazers management about correcting the situation, being a fan is becoming less and less of a part of my life.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers in the Finals*

This thread turned pathetic


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: OT: Celts vs. Lakers in the Finals*

I try to watch the Finals every year, so I'm definitely going to watch this year's. 2 quality teams going at it. Kobe vs Allen, Odom vs. Pierce, and Gasol vs Garnett; it's almost like an All-Star game. Plus, these are two big-market teams. You can bet the ratings will probably be higher than the last several years. 

I pick Boston to win it, as they have the home court and for some reason that means everything this year in the playoffs.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Kobe goin' to the finals*

Nice.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

blah


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So its been 10 or so hours and still not one person has "facts" up about their beloved conspiracy theory. From that I can only assume that anyone who went in that direction is mindless sheep.
Chis in PDX...your post above is sad, there is no way you are 38. I couldnt really care less but dude, do you really think all that? Find a new sport if its so corrupt.

I challenge anyone to talk about a specific conspiracy theory, bring it....(Ill be back at 430pm at answer it):biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...thats what I thought


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DaRizzle - I could care less if you find my theories valid or not. **Deleted*

The NBA is a disaster, a sham, and a pathetic shell of it's former greatness. If somehow the Blazers find a way to parlay their good fortune into cutting through the corrupt muck, I'll be amazed. The ONLY thing that I see as good news for the Blazers is the fact that Greg Oden and Brandon Roy are nationally marketable. And nationally marketable = wins. It's that simple.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*This is the last warning:

Do NOT continue to talk about other posters in this thread. Do not attack other posters, call them names, or call them out.

Any more posts like these and I will close this thread.

We should be able to talk about this rationally with out calling each other out!*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^what the hell??? I spent time explaining my reasons and you erase the entire post!??!!?!?

Put my post back..I had very valid reasons in it...


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DaRizzle's presence on this board dedicated to BLAZER FANS is the ultimate call-out, Nightfly. Laker fans have no business and no need to be on here except to act as a protagonist and a flashpoint for threads like this. DaRizzle exists on here to imply "The Lakers ROOL, The Blazers DROOL! ROTFL!!!!111one", and I for one am sick of it, and if you don't have the stones to call him out (and all other Laker fans to grace this board with their presence), I will, and if you need to ban me to stop that, then I guess you have to do what you have to do.

I never said my Laker hatred was rational, but to me it is.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Did you at least read my reasons before nightfly took down my post?

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/400655-odenized.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-off-topic-forum/394442-ooo-look-what-said-about-me.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/395421-congrats-por.html

As these threads show Im obviously trolling on the POR boards all the time

If I didnt know any better I would think that you insulted Nightfly on his decision which is a two week suspension...but thats just me.

Im very disappointed that my thread with valid reasons was deleted


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

chris_in_pdx said:


> DaRizzle's presence on this board dedicated to BLAZER FANS is the ultimate call-out, Nightfly. Laker fans have no business and no need to be on here except to act as a protagonist and a flashpoint for threads like this. DaRizzle exists on here to imply "The Lakers ROOL, The Blazers DROOL! ROTFL!!!!111one", and I for one am sick of it, and if you don't have the stones to call him out (and all other Laker fans to grace this board with their presence), I will, and if you need to ban me to stop that, then I guess you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> I never said my Laker hatred was rational, but to me it is.


What are you talking about!?!?!??!?!?!?!??? I think it is great to have fans of other teams come on here and visit. We get a different, and not so slanted opinion of different topics. If it was all Blazer fans it would get crazy boring!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

chris_in_pdx said:


> DaRizzle's presence on this board dedicated to BLAZER FANS is the ultimate call-out, Nightfly. Laker fans have no business and no need to be on here except to act as a protagonist and a flashpoint for threads like this. DaRizzle exists on here to imply "The Lakers ROOL, The Blazers DROOL! ROTFL!!!!111one", and I for one am sick of it, and if you don't have the stones to call him out (and all other Laker fans to grace this board with their presence), I will, and if you need to ban me to stop that, then I guess you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> I never said my Laker hatred was rational, but to me it is.


^^ martyr ^^.

Well said, Chris. repped.

Edit: I guess I can't rep.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^lol, are you serious


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What are you talking about!?!?!??!?!?!?!??? I think it is great to have fans of other teams come on here and visit. We get a different, *and not so slanted opinion of different topics. * If it was all Blazer fans it would get crazy boring!


Exactly, thats why I enjoy talkin to you guys. If we can stay civil with what teams we root for its great for other opinions. Obviously you guys will point out the stuff I might pass over on because my glass is always half full when it comes to the Lakers and I do the same with your guys opinions/projections about the Blazers. I love 90% of the Blazer usuals on here! :cheers:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Alright, I hate to do this, but it seems clear we can't talk about this with out attacking each other.

I suggest you talk about this series on the playoff forum.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I am planing on reopening this thread.

Chris and DaRizzle, please check your PMs.

Thanks!


----------

